# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.5.4 released: ***Merry Christmas*** BOMB!

## mohamed73

*Merry Christmas!*  *-Added S6010 Full support - World's First  TESTED!!! 
-Added S6012 Full support - World's First  TESTED!!! 
-Added I8750 ATIV S support - World's First TESTED!!! 
-Added S5830D, S730M, S7560 Full support. 
-Switched I9305, N7105, T889, I317 Unlocking to USB, for easyer operations. 
-Added I9100, I9103, I9300, N7000, N7100, N8000 Android 4.x.x DIRECT Unlocking/IMEI Repair, No prealable Root required!*  *Is highly recommended to use latest NsPro version. 
Latest NsPro version is available for download:
- On الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- On NsPro Support Area*

----------

